# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Agosto 2016



## Vince (1 Ago 2016 às 07:43)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2016 às 21:16)

Com os +-30º previstos no A. da Madeira, é bem provável que sejam emitidos avisos laranja para o calor nos próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Ainda está na fase da especulação o CAPE de 1200 e o LI de -5 no próximo dia 7 (Açores). O _output_ do GFS dá poucos ou nenhuns indícios de chuva. Pode haver confusão no que concerne a este evento porque há diferentes coisas a acontecer em diferentes níveis da atmosfera. Nos níveis mais baixos há uma crista anticiclónica com alguma estabilidade (que trará o ar quente de sudeste). Nos níveis médios/altos ocorrerá a passagem de uma pequena depressão que permitirá a intrusão de ar frio em altitude (neste momento ainda está a sul do arquipélago).

Há alguns ventos, sim, mas a humidade relativa em geral é miserável (daí a ausência de chuva no GFS). Bom para umas trovoadas facilmente visíveis e, quem sabe, uma ou outra _downburst_ Falta escrever que o CAPE mais elevado, na saída das 12, ocorre de noite 

Muito tempo falta ainda. É um bom teste para ti @Azorean Storm Buster para treinares as análises compreensivas do GFS


----------



## blade (3 Ago 2016 às 08:45)

A temp 850hpa vai estar quase a 28ºc na madeira mesmo assim só há previsões de 30ºc... mas como é que a madeira já chegou aos 40ºc se nem assim vai lá , temp 850hpa a 20ºc nos açores é normal? pode haver recordes?


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2016 às 15:13)

A 96 horas do evento...

O GFS aumentou muito ligeiramente a humidade a 700 hPa. Isto teve o resultado óbvio de o output gerar aguaceiros localizados. Mas na realidade, e ainda num caso extremo, pode ocorrer trovoada seca, sendo este um evento mais ou menos raro nas ilhas de bruma.

O ambiente estará muito seco e por consequência tremendamente hostil à convecção. Contudo, se as condições certas surgirem, o desenvolvimento celular poderá ser muito rápido.

O GFS modela a persistência de condições de 'instabilidade' durante várias horas. Como escrevi anteriormente, as condições de 'instabilidade' são condicionais e aparecerão devido à adveção de ar frio em altitude (tefigrama do WRF):






Continuo a manter a ideia de que qualquer trovoada que surgir terá um topo mais ou menos elevado especialmente devido à estabilidade nos níveis baixos e ao ar seco. O ar seco do deserto será devastador para as perspetivas de chuva. Nos próximos dias a Madeira deverá ser afetada por quantidades de poeira muito elevadas (na atmosfera):






Ainda é cedo para ter certezas no que concerne aos Açores mas é expectável que cheguem ao arquipélago concentrações significativas. Não vou ainda abordar a possibilidade da ocorrência de eventos severos. O ECM mostra alguns aguaceiros fracos, ocorrendo eles no G. Central.

O antiticlone deverá deslocar-se para nordeste daqui a 48 horas, mais coisa menos coisa. A massa de ar desértica começará a descolar-se para noroeste nessa altura. Volto a atualizar a previsão na 6ª feira.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2016 às 15:38)

blade disse:


> A temp 850hpa vai estar quase a 28ºc na madeira mesmo assim só há previsões de 30ºc... mas como é que a madeira já chegou aos 40ºc se nem assim vai lá , temp 850hpa a 20ºc nos açores é normal? pode haver recordes?



O aquecimento é sempre inferior devido à humidade marítima. Dou um exemplo concreto. Hoje nos Açores há pouca humidade relativa em geral mas o ponto de orvalho é elevado (entre os 19 e os 22º). Isto faz com que a orografia crie camadas nebulosas facilmente mas que terão pouca altitude. No G. Central, a Terceira é facilmente visível de S. Jorge devido ao chapéu:






As nuvens sempre reduzem a temperatura máxima ao contrário do que acontece no continente. Nos Açores o recorde está nos 32º em 1985. Não está previsto nada perto disso. No fim do dia não sei o que é pior. Se ar desértico seco ou ar tropical extremamente húmido. Quanto à Madeira não tenho muitas informações para opinar mas não deve ser muito diferente. Obviamente que a sua proximidade a África significa que a massa de ar não perde muito do seu calor no trajeto. Temperaturas mais elevadas são inevitáveis.

Já de vez deixo o tefigrama de hoje, de uma fonte menos complicada que o MeteoCentre:






A explicação dos valores à direita está aqui.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

Para que fique mais claro, deixo aqui a animação da depressão nos níveis médios, atualmente a sul dos Açores e oeste das Canárias, que gradualmente irá deslocar-se para norte. É (mais) facilmente visível no RGB Airmass, se bem que a pouca nebulosidade em altitude não denuncia imediatamente a sua posição. Como tal, o vapor de água é de longe o mais útil:






Como mera curiosidade, o WRF simula umas quantas células 






Até agora não há grandes indicações de que o evento poderá ser algo de excepcional. Bem pelo contrário. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2016 às 19:55)

> Entre os dias 5 (sexta-feira) e 9 (terça-feira), o Arquipélago da Madeira estará sob a influência direta de uma massa de ar tropical continental, quente e seco. Assim, principalmente para os dias referidos, a temperatura máxima do ar deverá atingir valores entre 29 e 33ºC e a temperatura mínima deverá variar entre 20 e 25ºC. Estes valores serão acompanhados por humidade relativa muito baixa, em particular acima de 200/300 m de altitude.
> 
> Nas regiões montanhosas e nos extremos leste e oeste da ilha da Madeira, o vento poderá ser temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas da ordem de 70 a 80 km/h, e rumos predominantes de nordeste e leste.
> 
> Durante este período, é igualmente expectável a presença de poeiras na baixa atmosfera oriundas do norte de África. No entanto, atendendo às concentrações previstas, não se espera que tenham impacto relevante no Arquipélago.



IPMA

Já foi emitido um aviso laranja para o interior montanhoso.


----------



## lserpa (3 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Haverá provavelmente alguma precipitação aqui e ali. Mas uma coisa é certa, é uma depressão estranha, tem valore de SB CAPE e LI espetaculares, estabilidade à superfície e humidade muito duvidosa?! WTF!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2016 às 20:21)

Um índice SWEAT acima dos 150 indica a possibilidade de tempestade ligeiramente severa. Estou agora a fazer _fearmongering_  A saída das 12z do GFS cortou no cisalhamento (abaixo dos 20 m/s). O nível de congelamento estará acima dos 4000 metros. Não haverá granizo para ninguém (é o que dá estar numa ilha no meio de nenhures ). Escrevi aqui primeiro : A acontecer será trovoada seca (só me lembro de 1 ocorrência há muitos e muitos anos. Tanto que nem sei o ano ).

A água precipitável estará elevada:






Isto favorece a atividade elétrica. O maior risco que vejo por agora, excluindo levar em cheio com um raio, é um downburst devido ao muito ar seco. Mas a muita estabilidade nos níveis baixos deixa-me muito apreensivo em apoiar esta teoria.

Não, coisas destas não ocorrem nos Açores


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2016 às 21:28)

A humidade é o mais importante sendo a 700 hPa fulcral. A humidade a 925/850 hPa servirá para se saber se ocorrerá chuva ou não. A entrada poeirenta de sudeste não tem ainda contornos definidos (e afeta mais o G. Oriental). Contudo, e neste momento, a humidade a 500 hPa beneficia o G. Oriental. Como é óbvio, espero que assim continue 

É preciso ter calma. Este evento tem todos os ingredientes para ser o fiasco do Verão


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Ago 2016 às 00:40)

Com esta antecedência, as previsões valem o que valem, mas não deixa de ser quase irreal o LI previsto de -8,2 e o CAPE de 2187 na Terceira (Angra) e precipitação acumulada em 3 horas de 58,3 mm em 9 horas de 92,8 mm em Santa Maria 
E esta corrente de sul com instabilidade duradoura sobre a região poderá ser um fator que aumente a probabilidade de algum fenómeno extremo eventualmente.
Incrível, a natureza.

Não poderei deixar de me questionar se isto não poderá estar no começo de algum fenómeno atmosférico de maior escala... mas isso já é outro tema


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 01:10)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> precipitação acumulada em 3 horas de 58,3 mm em 9 horas de 92,8 mm em Santa Maria



Onde está isso?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Ago 2016 às 01:12)

Orion disse:


> Onde está isso?


meteograma Vila do Porto


----------



## lserpa (4 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

Sim, já vi esse delírio do GFS 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (4 Ago 2016 às 01:17)

Previsão a médio prazo @Orion la para dia 12/13


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 01:22)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Com esta antecedência, as previsões valem o que valem, mas não deixa de ser quase irreal o LI previsto de -8,2 e o CAPE de 2187 na Terceira (Angra)



No ano passado as condições foram mais severas quando se junta a humidade e o perfil atmosférico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-julho-2015.8312/page-8#post-498284

Se te apetecer recorda as trovoadas que ocorreram na noite/madrugada de 15/16 de Julho:

http://cloudsgate2.larc.nasa.gov//cgi-bin/site/showdoc?docid=22&domain=amf_azores&lkdomain=Y



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> meteograma Vila do Porto



 Faltam mais de 200 horas para isso e é claramente um erro do modelo. A previsão do próxmo evento é mais seca que um bacalhau


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

Faltando +-50 horas para o evento...

Infelizmente para mim, a tendência continua a excluir o G. Oriental da ação. O GFS tem vindo a mostrar um núcleo anticiclónico a 850 hPa e a 700 hPa muito próximo/sobre as ilhas orientais. Isto deslocaria o fluxo principal de sul mais para oeste, beneficiando o G. Central. Olhando para os tefigramas (saída das 00 do WRF):











No G. Central há menos humidade relativa em altitude mas nos níveis baixos a humidade relativa é um pouco superior. A inversão nos níveis baixos também é muito menor. O ambiente não deixa de ser péssimo para a convecção mas, em termos comparativos, é mais favorável.

Relembro que CAPE e LI nem sempre significam tempestades. Nos próximos dias haverão valores interessantes no G. Ocidental sem tormentas.

---

Nota para a temperatura de hoje. 26º em algumas ilhas às 11h. Pelas imagens do Spotazores deve estar insuportável. Há muitas nebulosidade.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 15:34)

Angra do Heroísmo...

12h  27.5º, 72% HR

13h  27.8º, 68% HR

Sensação Térmica  35º


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Ago 2016 às 15:58)

@Orion, realmente está insuportável. Estava em Angra nessas horas e mesmo com os vidros abertos o calor era dificil de aguentar. Estava precisamente a comentar o forte calor que se faz sentir, mais em Angra que na Praia. O sol parece que queima mesmo... Nao fica muito atrás dos dias quentes que apanhei em Coimbra, em que registei 44 graus ao sol.


----------



## lserpa (4 Ago 2016 às 16:16)

Já agora, mostro os dados da minha estação e o gráfico correspondente.
Temperatura presente






Gráfico diário






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (4 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

Também aproveito e coloco a imagem correspondente à precipitação acumulada. 






A chuva ocorreu entre a 01 e as 02:00


----------



## lserpa (4 Ago 2016 às 17:03)

Nota para o aquecimento a sotavento, neste caso na cidade da Horta. 
Os 28ºC correspondem à minha estação e na realidade são 27.6ºC. O aquecimento nas áreas mais abrigadas e com menor cota é bastante evidente.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 18:07)

Flores 15h  27.8º; 68% HR 

Sensação Térmica  35º (assumindo a temperatura de 27º) ou 37º (assumindo a temperatura de 28º).

Sensação semelhante se assiste no Pico. Em muito local o céu está sem nuvens. Sol direto e humidade. Que desgraça 

O GFS 12 modela aguaceiros fracos no G. Central. Está-se mesmo a ver que vou acabar por observar as eventuais trovoadas na 'net


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 18:12)

O tefigrama de hoje indicava um conteúdo de água precipitável nos 41 milímetros. Brutal pluma tropical.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 20:47)

A poeira já está em andamento e o anticiclone começa a retirar-se para nordeste. Entretanto o UKMET também indica chuva:






_Mim_ não _querer_ chuva. _Mim_ _querer_ trovoada seca  O ECM, saída das 00, vai à boleia do GFS e indica aguaceiros fracos. De resto, o GFS carrega no SBCAPE e no MLCAPE. Já vão nos 1500.

Amanhã farei uma reanálise geral do que o GFS indica.


----------



## lserpa (5 Ago 2016 às 00:43)

Boa noite.
Esta noite é sem duvida uma das mais quentes e abafadas deste verão.









A humidade está um absurdo e começam a surgir alguns bancos de nevoeiro na costa sul, mais propriamente no monte da Guia.

Sensação térmica de 31º C


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Ago 2016 às 11:48)

Bom dia a todos ...

Confirmo em absoluto os relatos de calor transmitidos aqui no fórum no que diz respeito a Angra do Heroísmo na altura da hora de almoço de ontem ...

Estava absolutamente insuportável ... e até custou a almoçar dado o calor que se sentia ...

Há muito tempo que não sentia um calor destes por aqui ...

Hoje temos mais nuvens e o calor não se compara a ontem embora se sinta com o avançar do dia cada vez mais desconforto térmico ...


----------



## Hawk (5 Ago 2016 às 12:23)

Funchal superou os 32º às 06:00...


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2016 às 14:36)

off topic será normal no Funchal as 6 da manha estar 32 graus?


----------



## Cluster (5 Ago 2016 às 15:00)

Não é algo que acontece todos os dias mas acontece e bem mais impressionante:

Abril de 2013:






Acredito que a Madeira é o lugar em Portugal com mais microclimas em tão curto espaço.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2016 às 15:20)

Cluster disse:


> Não é algo que acontece todos os dias mas acontece e bem mais impressionante:
> 
> Abril de 2013:
> 
> ...


  nunca pensei que em Abril fosse possível registar essas temperaturas no Funchal.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2016 às 16:51)

Dificilmente haverá um aviso amarelo para calor (foi atingida a temperatura mínima para o aviso amarelo - 28º - em 2 dias consecutivos). Já houveram situações piores e nunca foi publicado. Ainda assim fica mais uma pérola do AROME. 24º? Era bom era 






A saída das 12 do GFS está a ser publicada. Daqui a pouco analiso-a. Desde já acho que as variáveis não mudaram muito ao longo do tempo. O IPMA não indica nada de especial (probabilidade de chuviscos). Infelizmente não tenho como negar. Só mesmo num caso extremo vai ocorrer algo de jeito.


----------



## Cluster (5 Ago 2016 às 17:46)

homem do mar disse:


> nunca pensei que em Abril fosse possível registar essas temperaturas no Funchal.



Ainda mais de madrugada. 

Em relação a esta noite posso dizer que estavamos a jantar na rua quando de repente se abre este forno, foi assim de repente parecia que alguem tinha aberto a fornalha da padaria. Num espaço de 10 minutos as temperaturas subiram uns 5 graus e o vento tornou-se agressivo, um cemitério de folhas de palmeira no JardimNão me lembro de alguma vez ter experienciado tal mudança tão repentinamente.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

Começo por fazer a notificação habitual: O GFS é apenas um modelo entre muitos e as suas previsões nem sempre correspondem à realidade. As opiniões e análises aqui feitas representam a visão do autor e são desprovidas de qualquer profissionalismo. As instituições governamentalmente reconhecidas é que são a autoridade final no que concerne às previsões e avisos meteorológicos.

Escrito isto, a depressão em altitude tem deambulado pelo Atlântico Central. Nas próximas 36 horas deslocar-se-á para norte dissipando-se eventualmente nas redondezas do arquipélago.

Os parâmetros convectivos mais habituais (CAPE e LI) vão começar a agravar-se a partir do final do dia de hoje a sul do arquipélago acompanhando a referida intrusão de ar frio. As bolsas de cisalhamento intenso (+-20 m/s) e o ar muito seco nos níveis baixos deverão inibir em larga escala a convecção relevante. Para além disso, o GFS e o WRF continuam a modelar uma inversão/estabilidade bastante significativa (também nos níveis baixos). Se os 3 obstáculos forem ultrapassados (o que será muito difícil), a convecção tem todas as condições para ser muito rápida.

Reafirmo que na minha ótica é o G. Central que reúne as condições mais favoráveis. Às 0h do dia 7 a humidade a 700 hPa chega aos 60% em alguns locais, o que tendo em conta as anteriores saídas não é nada mau. O G. Oriental continua a estar na borda de um núcleo anticiclónico a 700 hPa. Não tenho grande esperança.

Quanto a tempo severo, a helicidade tem variado. No período mais crítico vai-se aguentando acima dos 150. Para além dos obstáculos que referi acima há outros. Parece haver boa ventilação ao longo da atmosfera mas os ventos nos níveis baixos não são muito intensos. Teria mais confiança se tivessem mais intensidade ou se houvesse um _jetstreak_ a apoiar a instabilidade. Mas não há. Como tal, não tenho muitas expectativas nessa vertente.

Em suma, a probabilidade relativa à ocorrência de convecção é baixa. O caso complica-se devido à reduzida área (e intervalo temporal) que reúne as condições mais favoráveis e à pouca certeza no que concerne à real extensão da intrusão de ar extremamente seco nos níveis baixos. Ainda assim, a trovoada seca continua em cima da mesa se bem que está num canto longínquo da mesma


----------



## Hawk (5 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

*FUNCHAL REGISTOU HOJE 37,8 GRAUS, A TEMPERATURA MAIS ELEVADA DOS ÚLTIMOS 40 ANOS*

A temperatura na cidade do Funchal, registada no Observatório Meteorológico, atingiu hoje os 37,8 graus, o que faz com que seja a mais alta dos últimos 40 anos.
Segundo Vítor Prior, diretor da delegação regional da Madeira do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA)  , esta temperatura só é ultrapassada pela registada em 10 de agosto de 1976, em que os termómetros no Funchal chegaram aos 38,5 graus. A Quinta Grande, no Concelho de Câmara de Lobos, registou a segunda temperatura mais elevada, 35 graus.

Na ilha do Porto Santos os termómetros subiram até aos 28,5 graus.

Fonte: http://jm-madeira.pt/artigos/funcha...-temperatura-mais-elevada-dos-últimos-40-anos


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2016 às 19:47)

Hawk disse:


> *FUNCHAL REGISTOU HOJE 37,8 GRAUS, A TEMPERATURA MAIS ELEVADA DOS ÚLTIMOS 40 ANOS*
> 
> A temperatura na cidade do Funchal, registada no Observatório Meteorológico, atingiu hoje os 37,8 graus, o que faz com que seja a mais alta dos últimos 40 anos.
> Segundo Vítor Prior, diretor da delegação regional da Madeira do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA)  , esta temperatura só é ultrapassada pela registada em 10 de agosto de 1976, em que os termómetros no Funchal chegaram aos 38,5 graus. A Quinta Grande, no Concelho de Câmara de Lobos, registou a segunda temperatura mais elevada, 35 graus.
> ...


Isso é que são valores brutais  não faltou muito para bater a maior máxima de sempre na Madeira que é de 39 graus no sanatório do monte a 18/08/1976


----------



## Azathoth (5 Ago 2016 às 21:34)

Cluster disse:


> Ainda mais de madrugada.
> 
> Em relação a esta noite posso dizer que estavamos a jantar na rua quando de repente se abre este forno, foi assim de repente parecia que alguem tinha aberto a fornalha da padaria. Num espaço de 10 minutos as temperaturas subiram uns 5 graus e o vento tornou-se agressivo, um cemitério de folhas de palmeira no JardimNão me lembro de alguma vez ter experienciado tal mudança tão repentinamente.



Pois foi bem estranho.Acho que ás 0h não estava praticamente vento. Depois foi aumentado com rajadas fortes e às 1.30 parecia um vendaval. 

Depois quando acordei às 8h hoje a primeira coisa que ouvi na antena 1 foi "temperaturas no momento... Funchal 31" diz o locutor com uma entoação estranha. E eu, uh?

No quintal era também folhas por todo o lado e vasos das flores no chão. Na rua seguinte onde moro estava uma árvore caída  a ocupar metade da estrada.


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 00:58)

Boa noite, são 00:00 e sigo com  22,4ºC  e uma sensação térmica de 29ºC, o vento está completamente ausente e a humidade nuns absurdos 97% 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 01:05)

@Orion a minha opinião é simples, nunca vi nada igual!! Não sei até que ponto as ilhas não poderão proporcionar uma elevação excepcional da massa de ar estável à superfície e aproveitando boleia do brutal LI e Cape, elevando até aos 500hpa a energia suficiente para gerar alguma célula excepcional... Mas é a tal coisa... É mais uma opinião fundamentada no que seria plausível e nada de científico... São condições que não me lembro de sequer alguma vez ter passado... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 01:35)

O GFS começa a dar algum potencial para precipitação mais consistente. Resta esperar o que realmente poderá acontecer... Há todas as condições para este evento sejab mais um flop de verão ...  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 01:43)

Dia 05 registei um recorde de temperatura na minha estação pessoal, a qual a temperatura excedeu os 29ºc, como a zona onde tenho instalada a estação fica a sotavento e numa área bastante abrigada dos ventos sul/Sw, facilmente ascende, tendo valores ligeiramente superiores às zonas a barlavento. Já comprovado em episódios anteriores e confirmado com termómetro analógico, (típico mercúrio) 
Entretanto também registei na última madrugada um acumulado de 0,7mm. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (6 Ago 2016 às 02:43)

Boa noite!
Aqui pela ilha Graciosa temos atingido máximas absolutas nos últimos dias acima de 26 graus. Céu azul e sem uma aragem.
Chuva aqui só por um canudo.
Neste momento temos 22 °
Cumprimentos aqui da ilha branca para o resto do arquipélago.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Ago 2016 às 03:02)

Não quero entrar em grandes expectativas... mas as condições para amanhã, especialmente para o grupo central, parecem ser bastante favoráveis a alguma trovoada com chuva pontualmente forte... e, pelo CAPE, humidade aos 700 hpa (que chega aos 65%) e movimentos verticais intensos, fico com algumas esperanças de ver algum fenómeno extremo de vento. Mas claro, esses eventos são muito raros... Gostava que o @Orion fizesse o ponto de situação em relação a possíveis fenómenos extremos de vento e, de acordo com o seu conhecimento, se poderão ocorrer com maior probabilidade junto a que zona do Pico (norte/sul/este/oeste...), para que possa seguir em busca de tais fenómenos amanhã à tarde.  Obrigado
@lserpa, tu, que conheces muito bem a dinâmica da montanha do Pico, que te parece?


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2016 às 03:32)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion a minha opinião é simples, nunca vi nada igual!! Não sei até que ponto as ilhas não poderão proporcionar uma elevação excepcional da massa de ar estável à superfície e aproveitando boleia do brutal LI e Cape, elevando até aos 500hpa a energia suficiente para gerar alguma célula excepcional... Mas é a tal coisa... É mais uma opinião fundamentada no que seria plausível e nada de científico... São condições que não me lembro de sequer alguma vez ter passado...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Nos níveis baixos não há muita condições para dar força ascendente ao ar. Os ventos são fracos e não há insolação nem orografia descaradamente favorável. Para o G. Central dependerá da espessura do CIN (aqui e aqui). Já abordei nos tefigramas mas deixo imagens mais abrangentes. Vê lá os valores:











No G. Oriental o WRF mostra um CIN de 300 e o GFS um CIN de 500. Não vou ver nada de jeito como já tinha escrito (anticiclone em altitude). A inversão está muito próxima da superfície e é bastante significativa. A dúvida reside no G. Central. Mas os valores são moderados a elevados (os tefigramas do WRF indicam por vezes valores a rondar os 150; não é de longe favorável mas não chega ao nível de desespero).

O AROME indica chuva fraca. Se nem aquele modelo tem delírios neste evento, não se deve esperar muito  Mas, enfim, a meteorologia tem coisas estranhas. É esperar para ver.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Não quero entrar em grandes expectativas... mas as condições para amanhã, especialmente para o grupo central, parecem ser bastante favoráveis a alguma trovoada com chuva pontualmente forte... e, pelo CAPE, humidade aos 700 hpa (que chega aos 65%) e movimentos verticais intensos, fico com algumas esperanças de ver algum fenómeno extremo de vento. Mas claro, esses eventos são muito raros... Gostava que o @Orion fizesse o ponto de situação em relação a possíveis fenómenos extremos de vento e, de acordo com o seu conhecimento, se poderão ocorrer com maior probabilidade junto a que zona do Pico (norte/sul/este/oeste...), para que possa seguir em busca de tais fenómenos amanhã à tarde.Obrigado



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-agosto-2016.8834/page-3#post-567499

No que concerne à localização dos eventos não achas que é pedir muito? Realisticamente ninguém pode indicar isso. Queres que te escreva a hora exata dos eventos? 

O vento muda de direção consoante a altura. Perto da superfície é de este/sudeste. Em altitude o vento vai de sul para norte. Este será tendencialmente o movimento das eventuais células. Amanhã fazes como o resto da malta. Acompanhas o evento nos portais habituais de _nowcasting_ 



Windmill disse:


> Boa noite!
> Aqui pela ilha Graciosa temos atingido máximas absolutas nos últimos dias acima de 26 graus. Céu azul e sem uma aragem, ou seja, um verdadeiro horror.
> As pessoas por aqui até dizem que o clima da ilha já n é o mesmo.
> Chuva aqui só por um canudo.
> ...





Em termos de chuva? A curto prazo o padrão não vai mudar. As plumas tropicais ficarão mais ou menos estacionadas ao largo do G. Ocidental. Para as restantes ilhas é possível que continuem a ser afetadas por ar mais ou menos seco.

Brincando, brincando o governo já devia ter financiado um projeto nestas linhas:






No Perú há _placards_ que transformam a humidade atmosférica em água. É um processo pouco eficiente e a Graciosa não tem propriamente tamanho para ter grandes reservatórios. Mas litro aqui, litro ali não é de desperdiçar.


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2016 às 03:42)

Orion disse:


>



Para complementar, às 21h de logo (3 horas antes da carta acima)...






... o CIN no G. Central está nos +-300 (linha a tracejado). Traduzindo, _nicles e népia _de convecção  Que querem? Se eu não vejo mais ninguém vê


----------



## Art-J (6 Ago 2016 às 07:55)

Dois fenómenos interessantes.. 

Aqui no Funchal, numa zona relativamente alta, estava quente mas calmo a nível de vento.
De repente ouve-se como um avião a se aproximar e do nada aparecem rajadas que à vontade superaram os 100km/h e a temperatura aumentou 10 graus em menos de 3 minutos, para bem perto dos 38ºC.


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 10:46)

Altoscumulos por aqui não faltam... Agora algo mais interessante é que seria bom... A ver se algum evolui para uma trovada seca lololol... Não estou muito expectante  mas...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2016 às 15:17)

Tefigrama de hoje:






Já se assiste à intrusão de algum ar mais frio em altitude. A inversão nos níveis baixos e reduzida humidade relativa era colossal. Os tefigramas do WRF no GC mudam drasticamente de hora para hora (relativamente ao CIN) não permitindo isto uma análise consistente de logo à noite. Como tal, a anterior previsão de pessimismo mantém-se.


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2016 às 18:11)

Um resumo da posição da ULL (_upper level low_; está assinalada nas cartas de superfície do IPMA):






Até agora não fez nada de especial pelo que tenho visto. Em PDL está um dia (des)agradável. Está vento e não há (muito) calor. Pessoalmente não me queixo 

O Eumetsat está em baixo desde ontem. Não dá para ver as poeiras. O compósito de hoje mostra-as (canto inferior direito). No Pico o céu parece-me algo esbranquiçado...






... mas deixo para os nativos uma opinião mais fundamentada.

Interpretando à risca o GFS, por esta hora o CAPE deve estar a chegar aos 1000+- nas redondezas no GC. Na realidade pode ser superior ou inferior.

A humidade mais favorável aparecerá a partir de agora até às 24h, mais coisa menos coisa. A janela é pequena e só vai diminuir


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 18:34)

Já tinha comentado com o @Azorean Storm Buster esta manhã o fato de o dia ter amanhecido mais em "tons de pastel" consequência provável da fina camada de areia no ar. 
No que diz respeito à ULL o tempo apresenta-se estável à superfície, com vento moderado de E, temperatura a variar entre os 26 e os 27°c. O Pico apresenta-se todo descoberto. 
O céu encontra-se coberto por nuvens altas, sendo mais evidente a sua presença para leste do Faial. Nebulosidade associada à ULL. Tirando a cor atípica do dia, digamos que é mais um dia típico de verão.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2016 às 19:22)

Sempre dá para ver a poeira no Sat24. O ângulo da luz facilita a visão.






Deste evento fica o vento. De vez em quando tento identificar virga. Até agora, sem sorte


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 19:23)

Eis que surgem uns altoscumulos interessantes.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 19:35)

Em 5 minutos formou-se este cumulo na montanha!! E cresce com uma rapidez descomunal!!!






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 19:40)

E rapidamente estamos assim!




É possível ver alguma precipitação ligeira por baixo da nuvem 







PS:. A minha varanda é um espetáculo hahaha


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 19:48)

E da mesma forma que tudo surgiu, foi-se... Waht!!!!




Completamente decapitadas em segundos... Deveria era ter filmado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 20:09)

Pelo andar da carroça, acho que a minha dose diária acabou! Está tudo mais a leste...






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2016 às 23:20)

Bom, parece que já terminou o evento que nem começou (e muito dificilmente ocorreria). Valeu pela frescura 

A partir de agora o CAPE/LI é irrelevante já que o anticiclone em altitude irá gradualmente estacionar em cima do arquipélago.


----------



## lserpa (7 Ago 2016 às 15:47)

Boa tarde.
O dia hoje até ferve, já se nota também algum depósito de areia sobretudo nas viaturas. 
Ainda relacionado com a ULL que ontem afetou os Açores, e tal como o GFS previa, houve uma intensificação das estruturas nebulosas imediatamente a norte da ilha Graciosa, a qual provocou algumas DEs.  Hoje o vento está calmo e o dia nova,ente de cor pastel, nota-se que a qualidade do ar é mais baixa que o normal. 
O nível de Co2 encontra-se acima das 500ppm, o que é um grande indicador de uma qualidade de ar inferior.
O mais ou menos normal para os Açores de grosso modo é entre os 380ppm e os 450ppm. (Médias aferidas pela minha estação e não oficiais). 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2016 às 14:49)

*Poeiras do deserto do Saara vão atingir todas as ilhas dos Açores até sexta-feira*

 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) informou hoje que as poeiras do deserto do Saara vão continuar presentes nos Açores até "pelo menos sexta-feira" e vão atingir as nove ilhas do arquipélago. ...
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui mais um dia muito abafado que convida a todos a ir para o mar ... 

Aproveito para saudar o novo user da Graciosa o @Windmill e que continue a actualizar o estado do tempo por aquela ilha ... 

Saudações a todos ...


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2016 às 16:22)

Anteriormente publiquei uma animação do evento mediante o 'vapor de água'. Lá na NOAA, tendo acesso a melhores meios, publicaram uma animação usando o Airmass:


Nota ainda para a pluma tropical que afetou ligeiramente o G. Ocidental.


----------



## a410ree (8 Ago 2016 às 16:30)

Na Madeira ja temos alguns incêndios infelizmente, nas zonas altas de São Roque e pelo que pareçe na zona do Monte !
Até agora não sei como está a situação ou se existe mais algum incêndio, o vento não ajuda em nada ja que sopra com alguma intensidade, o que dificulta o combate aos incêndios!!


----------



## Hawk (8 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

Os incêndios nas zonas altas do Funchal são sempre difíceis de combater nestas condições: temperatura a acima dos 34º, humidade abaixo dos 40% e vento moderado a forte.

As licenças de lançamento de fogo foram canceladas entre os dias 5 e 7 de Agosto nos arraiais. Não houve problemas com incêndios. Hoje, que volta a ser permitido (não se percebe porquê porque o arquipélago ainda está em alerta laranja) e começam os problemas.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 17:22)

a tvi24 já está a dar, grande incêndio na Madeira e casas em risco também


----------



## AnDré (8 Ago 2016 às 17:52)

Através desta webcam  vê-se bastante fumo a passar a oeste da baia do Funchal:


----------



## Azathoth (8 Ago 2016 às 21:36)

Fotos tiradas durante a tarde ao incêndio em São Roque, Funchal.

Pouco tempo depois do início. Comecei a ouvir sirenes e vi o fumo.




IMG_1947 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_1953 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

O fumo já a atingir grandes proporções.




IMG_1955 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

A alastrar para a outra encosta para os lados da freguesia de Santo António:




IMG_1958 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Tirada há pouco, só se vê fumo, numa grande área:




IMG_1966 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Azathoth (8 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

O incêndio iniciou no mesmo local de outro incêndio de grandes dimensões que ocorreu há não muito tempo.


----------



## Azathoth (9 Ago 2016 às 12:32)

Filmado por volta das 6h no Funchal:


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 15:07)

Muita trovoada nas redondezas dos Açores. Há pouco era possível ver - o que aparenta ser - alguns _overshooting tops_ a sul do G. Ocidental.






Continua a haver alguma incoerência entre as várias fontes. O SAF, o MPE e o RGB Convection não mostram nada de especial (mas eles andam com muitos problemas). Ainda assim, o infravermelho do IPMA mostra topos muito frios e, como escrevi anteriormente, tem ocorrido trovoada. De qualquer das formas, a nebulosidade associada à convecção não tem tido uma grande dimensão fruto do fraco cisalhamento.

A existência de depressões em altitude tem causado a formação de alguma nebubulosidade na Madeira. Desisti de fazer uma grande análise da situação depois de ver a secura do ar a 850 e a 700 hPa


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 15:09)

O Diabo está em Portugal, neste caso na Madeira, estas imagens parecem literalmente o inferno.


----------



## Funchalense (9 Ago 2016 às 16:13)

A noite mais quente de sempre na Madeira, a temperatura variou entre os 32 e os 35 graus”


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2016 às 16:20)

Funchal: temperatura mínima de 29,9 ºC; agora já com 37,0 ºC.

IPMA


----------



## AJJ (9 Ago 2016 às 16:42)

Parece que vem chuva de canarias a caminho da Madeira


----------



## lserpa (9 Ago 2016 às 16:44)

AJJ disse:


> Parece que vem chuva de canarias a caminho da Madeira


Há uma pequena probabilidade, mas o GFS apenas prevê 1mm. Claro que este modelo não lida muito bem com a orografia. É esperar que ela apareça e com alguma pujança.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (9 Ago 2016 às 16:46)

Este inverno vai ser perigoso na Ilha


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 17:35)

A costa sul da Madeira sofre muito com o vento _foehn_.

A partir de amanhã o anticiclone irá trazer ar um pouco mais fresco. Será mais óbvio nos Açores do que na Madeira.

Os modelos sugerem que para o meio do mês virá o padrão de Junho, ou seja, anticiclone a oeste dos Açores. Bom para a frescura.

A nebulosidade nas redondezas das Canárias é média-alta. Mesmo que ocorra chuva, ela não chegará ao solo devido ao muito ar seco que há perto da superfície. Mas sempre haverá menos insolação direta.


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

Orion disse:


> A costa sul da Madeira sofre muito com o vento _foehn_.
> 
> A partir de amanhã o anticiclone irá trazer ar um pouco mais fresco. Será mais óbvio nos Açores do que na Madeira.
> 
> ...



É expectável que esta camada de nuvens médias-altas faça subir a humidade a cotas médias (que está demasiado baixa!) e ajude no combate ao fogo?


----------



## Funchalense (9 Ago 2016 às 18:44)




----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 19:01)

Hawk disse:


> É expectável que esta camada de nuvens médias-altas faça subir a humidade a cotas médias (que está demasiado baixa!) e ajude no combate ao fogo?



Indiretamente. A camada nebulosa pode, dependendo da sua espessura, reduzir a insolação direta e consequentemente a temperatura. Mas não tenho grandes expectativas que isso vá ajudar.

Nas próximas horas a Madeira continuará a ser afetada por uma massa de ar extremamente quente e seca de África. O vento Foehn continuará a fazer mossa. A diferença nas temperaturas da costa norte e sul é óbvia:







As condições agrestes vão persistir durante mais algumas horas. Melhorias só a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 21:04)




----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

A noite vai ser longa para os bombeiros...


----------



## lserpa (9 Ago 2016 às 22:26)

Pessoal do Funchal, boa sorte e mantenham-se em segurança, estou a acompanhar pela tv e pelo conhecimento que tenho da matéria, será uma noite de sobressaltos e com o vento presente dificilmente será controlado.... 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Azathoth (9 Ago 2016 às 23:14)

Hoje foi um inferno durante o dia no FUnchal. Quentíssimo e imenso fumo no ar. Se um gaijo está dentro de casa tem de fechar as janelas porque se não as fecha entra cinza devido ao vento forte. Mas está 37 graus lá fora e se fecha as janelas não há arejamento e a temperatura sobe em flecha. Se vai para exterior leva com fumo e cinza nos olhos... 

O que vale é que o fogo não chegou a estes lados,a temperatura baixou um pouco e o vento parou.


----------



## AJJ (9 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

Os meus pais tão a preparar-se para abandonar a casa, alguem tem informações da metereologia para esta noite e amanha ?


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

AJJ disse:


> Os meus pais tão a preparar-se para abandonar a casa, alguem tem informações da metereologia para esta noite e amanha ?



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

A tão curta distância esse tipo de informações é sempre nas autoridades governamentais.

Esta noite será penosa. Amanhã trará algumas melhorias.


----------



## lserpa (10 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

O vento irá abrandar e a temperatura descer, mas estes factores só deverão diminuir pela manhã .
Dados confirmados pelas autoridades através da sic notícias 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (10 Ago 2016 às 00:54)

Caros colegas madeirenses aqui do fórum, creio que falo por todos os Açorianos, partilhamos a vossa preocupação.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/acores-disponibilizam-meios-da-protecao-civil-a-madeira


----------



## AJJ (10 Ago 2016 às 01:09)

O problema é que o GR recusa pedir ajuda.

Conseguiram extinguir o fogo perto da minha casa mas voltou a reacender


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (10 Ago 2016 às 01:10)

Um abraço de conforto a todos vocês aí na Madeira, e que a natureza vos traga frescura sem vento para que esse terror acabe no centro histórico do Funchal. É desolador ver casas a serem destruídas desta maneira, sem haver fim brevemente... Estejam atentos e tenham cuidado com a exposição a esses ares, cheios de cinzas e poeiras do deserto!


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Ago 2016 às 12:47)

Aproveito para juntar-me à voz dos restantes users aqui do fórum e desejar que esta situação muito triste na linda Ilha da Madeira tenha um fim rápido ... Um abraço e muita força neste momento difícil ...


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 13:45)

O pior já passou. À excepção da Marinha Grande, as temperaturas na costa sul estão marcadamente mais baixas. No Pico Alto e no Lombo da Terça a velocidade do vento está muito inferior. Em geral a humidade relativa está muito superior.

Hoje de manhã o fumo dos incêndios (tons azulados) era claramente visível:


----------



## Azathoth (10 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

Hoje, zona de São Pedro na baixa do Funchal:




IMG_1981 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_1977 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Zona do Livramento:



IMG_1991 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




IMG_1987 by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

E isso é só uma pequena amostra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

Azathoth disse:


> Hoje, zona de São Pedro na baixa do Funchal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem cobertura vegetal, o vosso Inverno será de muita precaução para violentos aluviões 

Eu estou muito triste com o que está a acontecer na Madeira e no país, posso não ser bombeiro e não estar a ajudar muito, mas sinto que uma parte de mim morreu com a destruição de tanta floresta.


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2016 às 20:09)

E com o ar fresco veio a nebulosidade baixa. Vai ser difícil ver Perseidas no G. Oriental  Melhor sorte deverão ter os outros grupos.


----------



## lserpa (11 Ago 2016 às 22:36)

Orion disse:


> E com o ar fresco veio a nebulosidade baixa. Vai ser difícil ver Perseidas no G. Oriental  Melhor sorte deverão ter os outros grupos.


Pois... Aqui pelo Faial está céu limpo, agora resta ver se a chuva de estrelas vai ser algo de jeito 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2016 às 02:54)

Fresco... 

No dia de ontem assistiu-se a uma grande amplitude térmica nos padrões dos Açores (+-8º). É o que dá o céu (mais ou menos) limpo.

A noite de hoje está limpa. Como é hábito é sempre nas noites erradas. O pico das Perseidas foi ontem. Ainda assim consegui ver uns 3. Não é de todo bom mas não é muito mau. Hoje o cenário está pobre.

O anticiclone continua a bloquear o trajeto das plumas tropicais para leste, estando ela(s) ao largo do G. Ocidental. O GFS acompanha o GEM. A circulação zonal deve retornar por pouco tempo. Trará frentes com intensidade variável mas deverão ser pouco relevantes para o G. Oriental. Ainda assim, quebra-se o jejum (>24 meses) e sempre vêm alguns milímetros.


----------



## lserpa (14 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

A probabilidade de chuva no grupo central está a aumentar consideravelmente, a última imagem do RDT mostra uns tipos a azul, agora só resta saber se será alguma coisa de jeito. A temperatura à ainda está muito alta


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Ago 2016 às 23:40)

Para não variar o topo a azul desviou-se por Sul do faial e Pico... Portanto ainda não foi desta ainda...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Ago 2016 às 00:04)

Partilho já agora esta foto que tem corrido na internet.






Clarão à direita, Lua à esquerda... para alguns, um "OVNI", pelo vistos algumas pessoas avistaram esta forma no céu, mas foi algo de curta duração.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 00:05)

lserpa disse:


> Para não variar o topo a azul desviou-se por Sul do faial e Pico... Portanto ainda não foi desta ainda...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



_Kamarada_, o melhor que podes ver é chuvinha fraca 






Dificilmente a nebulosidade em altitude se converterá em chuva no solo.

Este evento não deverá trazer nada de especial. O próximo será melhor. Parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada mas, neste momento, os ventos não são muito intensos. Ver-se-á.

Deste evento o mais relevante é mesmo o colossal ciclone perto da Gronelândia


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 00:11)

AzoresPower disse:


> Partilho já agora esta foto que tem corrido na internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi noite de perseidas, logo a probabilidade de ter sido uma é extremamente elevada.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Ago 2016 às 00:18)

Exato  de qualquer forma, boa captura pela câmara do Spotazores.


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 00:57)

Acabei de descobrir na aplicação Storm do wunderground um radar global aprimorado, não sei até que ponte será fiável?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 03:06)

Bem, supostamente segundo este "radar" indica chuva na zona do capelo, o que não me parece... Mas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Não vou dar importância....
Entretanto, o IPMA coloca o grupo ocidental em aviso amarelo no que concerne à precipitação.


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 15:14)

Finalmente... 

Temperatura a ultrapassar os 30,0 ºC nos Açores (rede do IPMA).


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 15:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Finalmente...
> 
> Temperatura a ultrapassar os 30,0 ºC nos Açores (rede do IPMA).



Isso é motivo de celebração?

A estação esteve até agora com problemas em medir a temperatura. Vivo não muito longe do aeroporto e condições para 30º não existem. Erro da estação, isso sim (felizmente)


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 15:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Finalmente...
> 
> Temperatura a ultrapassar os 30,0 ºC nos Açores (rede do IPMA).


Heim?!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 15:20)

Orion disse:


> Isso é motivo de celebração?
> 
> A estação esteve até agora com problemas em medir a temperatura. Vivo não muito longe do aeroporto e condições para 30º não existem. Erro da estação, isso sim


Em que estação está a medir isso? É que hoje até nem está assim tão quente... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Isto hoje está assim:














Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

lserpa disse:


> Em que estação está a medir isso? É que hoje até nem está assim tão quente...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



IPMA aeroporto. No wundergroud mostra uns agradáveis 23º 

Mau mau foi a noite passada nas Flores. A temperatura mínima não baixou dos 24º (!!!)


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 15:35)

Um aviso à navegação. O arquipélago está a ser afetado por uma pluma tropical. As condições deverão piorar a partir de amanhã aquando da chegada de uma massa de ar quente com uma temperatura a 925 hPa (+-700 metros) de +-20º no G. Ocidental. O ponto de orvalho à superfície estará nos 22º/23º. A humidade relativa ao longo da baixa atmosfera será significativa.






Para os próximos dias está prevista chuva, o que é bom. Mau será a nevoeirada e a sensação térmica. A pluma deverá chegar ao continente no final do dia de amanhã.

---

O tefigrama de hoje indicava um conteúdo de água precipitável a rondar os 45 milímetros. Se os padrões meteorológicos fossem diferentes nesta região do mundo teríamos ocasionalmente dilúvios


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 15:44)

Orion disse:


> Um aviso à navegação. O arquipélago está a ser afetado por uma pluma tropical. As condições deverão piorar a partir de amanhã aquando da chegada de uma massa de ar quente com uma temperatura a 925 hPa (+-700 metros) de +-20º no G. Ocidental. O ponto de orvalho à superfície estará nos 22º/23º. A humidade relativa ao longo da baixa atmosfera será significativa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yap... Que venha a água, a 925hpa com 20°c, trará consigo temperaturas noturnas um pouco acima da média... De grosso modo 24/25° à noite é obra... Neste caso é mesmo esperar que chova para ver se refresca os ânimos... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

Tempo muito húmido no Faial...para quarta talvez venha mais chuva...mas tenho estado afastado do pc... 

Enviado do meu ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 7041X através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 20:03)

Aviso à navegação II.

A frente fria move-se lentamente. A partir do final do dia de hoje, - e persistindo amanhã - o GFS modela a formação de um pequeno núcleo depressionário à superfície nas redondezas do GC. No que concerne à atmosfera, esta terá uma humidade relativa irregular, o arrefecimento será interessante mas não muito pronunciado (poderá haver uma pequena inversão nos níveis mais baixos e em geral está no limite da estabilidade), o cisalhamento será em geral fraco e o CAPE terá valores assinaláveis (no máximo rondará os 900).

Escrito isto, amanhã parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada de fraca intensidade no GC e no G. Oriental, pondo eu a probabilidade nos 5-10%. Chuva moderada a forte poderá ocorrer amanhã.

---

Correção:



> pondo eu a probabilidade nos 5-10%.



Reduzo a probabilidade para 0-5%. Uma entrada de ar seco a 500 hPa poderá secar (quase) tudo  Mantenho a previsão no que concerne à chuva.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 20:40)

Aviso à navegação III.

Na quarta-feira passará pelos Açores mais um sistema frontal de atividade moderada a forte. O WRF modela um tefigrama bastante interessante:






A frente fria estará bem definida em altitude devido à pouca largura da faixa de humidade relativa mais elevada (dificultará a geração de células mais intensas). O cisalhamento e os valores de helicidade mais elevados parecem ser pós-frontais. Chuva forte poderá ser acompanhada por atividade elétrica (mais improvável no G. Oriental por agora).

Acrescento também que a frente perderá alguma força no seu trajeto para leste (dependerá das próximas atualizações).


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

Segundo o radar dinâmico a frente está a mais ou menos 50km da minha zona... Vamos fazer um teste a ver se isto é minimamente fiável.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2016 às 19:07)

Boas.
Fazendo um balanço do último evento, e no que concerne à precipitação, apenas registei 0,1mm. A estação oficial cá na Horta, até ao momento mostrava 0.0mm, provavelmente deverá ter apenas vestígios. 
A temperatura à superfície desta madrugada não deve ter ajudado em nada.. A previsão até já dava para alegrar a vista... Mas...
. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entretanto, este mês de agosto a chuva anda procurada. Apenas houve 4 dias com precipitação. 
Um deles desconfio que tenha sido o corta relvas... Acho que bati um pouco mais de força na haste que segura o copo.  *dia 1 de agosto.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2016 às 21:13)

Não esperava muito mas ainda assim fiquei desiludido com o evento de hoje. Como escrevi, o arrefecimento na atmosfera não inspirava muita confiança. Não obstante o dia mais ou menos nublado em muitas ilhas, o tefigrama de hoje indicava uma água precipitável de (quase) 50 milímetros.

A circulação zonal persiste com o constante deslocamento de ar tropical para o arquipélago:






Como mera curiosidade, o ar húmido que afeta o arquipélago está a vir do Golfo do México, passando posteriormente pelos EUA continentais. Estão a ocorrer inundações catastróficas no sul/sudeste do referido país.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2016 às 14:57)

A depressão e o sistema frontal estão ao largo do G. Ocidental. Como já foi abordado, a frente não tem muita largura.

Há alguma trovoada a ocorrer, sendo ela de fraca intensidade e dimensão:






Hoje de manhã ocorreu trovoada ao largo da Graciosa. O GFS mostrava um CAPE moderado naquela zona àquela hora:






Na sua previsão o IPMA não faz referência à possibilidade da ocorrência de trovoada, mencionando apenas chuva fraca para o G. Ocidental. Até o AROME reduziu a chuva na saída das 00z quando comparando com a saídas das 12z de ontem.

Olhando para o GFS e os tefigramas do WRF, a possibilidade de trovoada continua em cima da mesa. A humidade relativa mais elevada em altitude passará depressa. Como tal, se ocorrerem trovoadas, elas serão pequenas e de reduzida intensidade (também devido a outros fatores). Células mais intensas poderão trazer chuva moderada a forte localmente. 

A frente perderá intensidade no seu trajeto para leste. Os tefigramas mudam consoante a ilha do G. Central em questão. Ainda assim, acho possível, mas num caso extremo, a ocorrência de trovoada (a intrusão de ar quente e tropical será mais óbvia no G. Ocidental; no G. Central poderão ocorrer pequenas inversões perto da superfície). O G. Oriental parece estar excluído de eventos mais interessantes.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Ago 2016 às 20:27)

Boas.

Há vários meses que não posto... Hoje decidi voltar ao ativo. 

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto, depois de uma tarde com bastante sol.

Partilho convosco uma tabela relativa às temperaturas máximas registadas na rede de estações meteorológicas do IPMA aqui nos Açores, desde o dia 1 de Agosto até meados do mês, ontem, dia 16. Realcei a amarelo as temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 28,0ºC.







É de realçar as máximas registadas na Estação do Aeródromo do Pico entre o dia 4 e o dia 10, que foram iguais ou superiores a 28ºC em todos os dias do referido período, o que se enquadraria num aviso amarelo, segundo os critérios de emissão de avisos meteorológicos, disponível no site do IPMA.


Segue-se mais uma tabela com as máximas mais altas (valores ≥ 28ºC) registadas no mesmo período, ordenadas por ordem descrescente.







É de salientar ainda que foram registados *30,0ºC *(dado obtido em http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2016&mes=08&day=17&hora=18&ind=08512) na Estação do Aeroporto João Paulo II, em São Miguel no dia 30 de Julho, o maior valor deste verão, salvo erro, de todas as estações do IPMA até à data.

Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2016 às 00:58)

Aquele momento em que ter uma ventoinha ligada não serve rigorosamente de nada... Que bafo!!! Raios partam esta humidade... Ainda por cima com uma daquelas constipações de verão... Ainda à dois dias tinha falado nestas noites que se avizinhavam... Está mesmo um abuso...


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2016 às 01:17)

Resumo da situação...

A norte dos Açores há uma trovoada - que assumo ser multi mas não supercelular - colossal para os padrões da região:






Como é de noite não há muitas opções de visualização:






E agora começa a dissonância cognitiva. A frente 'colapsou' há algumas horas. O GFS modela precipitação significativa a norte das ilhas (mais ou menos onde está a referida célula)...






... mas também modela alguma chuva no G. Ocidental (tem-se verificado muito pouca). O ECM e mesmo o AROME...






... também modelam chuva mais ou menos por esta altura.

Indo por termos mais técnicos, dificilmente ocorrerá mais trovoada no G. Ocidental (ocorreu alguma a meio da tarde perto do Corvo) e no resto do arquipélago. A mesma shortwave que está a alimentar a feroz trovoada está a forçar o ar a descer nas redondezas do G. Ocidental. Já os restantes grupos sofrerão de uma mistela de ventos fracos e gradientes térmicos agrestes. Ainda assim, está prevista chuva.


----------



## Windmill (18 Ago 2016 às 01:17)

Boa noite.
Aqui pela Graciosa temos vento, e já ameaça chuva.
Como referiu o colega acima, o bafo e a humidade por aqui é igualmente insuportável.
 Nem mesmo com as rajadas que se sentem o tempo fica mais fresco.

Esperam se aguaceiros intensos por aqui a partir das 3h da manhã.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Ago 2016 às 10:48)

Bom Dia

Dizer que aqui por Angra o dia amanheceu com chuva forte ... Houve um aguaceiro forte pelas 08 00 e agora desde as 09 e 30 que chove de uma forma contínua ... 

EDIT ( 10:08 ) - Tudo muito mais calmo neste momento no que à chuva diz respeito mas o céu permanece muito nublado ...


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2016 às 13:56)

Desta vez acertei . Acabou por não fazer mais raios . No princípio da madrugada ainda chegou a haver algumas células com algum desenvolvimento mais rápido a sul das Flores mas acabaram por se desfazer.

De notar os 25.2 milímetros às 6 UTC em S. Jorge e os 20 milímetros no Pico às 9 UTC. Células sem grande desenvolvimento vertical...






... tendo a precipitação sido orográfica/estratiforme na sua natureza. A água precipitável brutal auxiliou nos dilúvios locais, tendo sido o aviso amarelo, por parte do IPMA, reativo.

Para ser justo, o AROME até nem esteve muito mau (em avisar para a eventual chuva forte; já os valores são para ignorar)...


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2016 às 14:19)

Já agora deixo aqui o acumulado da minha estação 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (18 Ago 2016 às 16:13)

Área ardida na Madeira, foto da Nasa:


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2016 às 09:19)

Azathoth disse:


> Área ardida na Madeira, foto da Nasa:




Interessante contrastar essa imagem com a área de distribuição da laurissilva. Dá para ver que não ardeu praticamente laurissilva nenhuma.


----------



## Hawk (19 Ago 2016 às 11:18)

belem disse:


> Interessante contrastar essa imagem com a área de distribuição da laurissilva. Dá para ver que não ardeu praticamente laurissilva nenhuma.



Efectivamente, apenas uma pequena mancha na zona do Paúl da Serra foi afectada. Em muitas zonas ficou claramente demarcado um cordão entre aquilo que são as espécies invasoras (o lado carbonizado) e a indígena laurissilva (o lado verde). Não simplesmente por acção dos bombeiros, e das condições meteorológicas, mas por acção da própria natureza que nos dá uma lição. Por alguma razão aqueles espécies aguentaram centenas de anos de forma quase imaculada. São plantas e árvores com alto teor de água, que sufocam o fogo até, eventualmente, matá-lo. Estas lições devem ser aprendidas na reflorestação.


----------



## AzoresPower (19 Ago 2016 às 17:21)

Aproveito para deixar um registo fotográfico, embora não seja lá grande fotógrafo e a foto tenha sido tirada com o telemóvel, do canal S.Jorge - Pico ontem ao fim da tarde. Chuva no Pico e um céu imponente.

Foto tirada a partir da Calheta.






EDIT: Na última semana tirei algumas fotos bonitas aqui do triângulo, há algum tópico para fotos dos Açores?


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2016 às 19:57)

AzoresPower disse:


> EDIT: Na última semana tirei algumas fotos bonitas aqui do triângulo, há algum tópico para fotos dos Açores?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/paisagens-dos-acores.4146/

---






Não é todos os dias


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

Fazendo uma antevisão dos próximos 3 dias...






Um sistema frontal atravessará os Açores sendo a sua intensidade bastante limitada devido aos núcleos anticiclónicos circundantes. Deste evento o que mais chama a atenção são os valores de CAPE muito elevados. O GFS mostra uma bolsa de ar mais saturado a 700 hPa que poderá ajudar a gerar uma convecção pré-frontal no G. Central (madrugada de domingo). Contudo, os ventos em geral são fracos e o ar seco a 500 hPa impossibilitará um desenvolvimento celular robusto. Como a água precipitável estará elevada, a orografia e fatores locais poderão contribuir para acumulados interessantes (infelizmente não há muito ar saturado a 925 hPa).

Na manhã de domingo a frente deverá estar sobre o G. Ocidental. Os ventos também serão fracos mas a humidade a 500 hPa será muito mais favorável. Há diversos modelos que indicam uma precipitação moderada a forte especialmente no G. Central. Novamente, a orografia e fatores locais poderão desempenhar um papel interessante nos Grs. Central e Ocidental. A probabilidade relativa à ocorrência de trovoada é baixa. Provavelmente acabará por ocorrer a norte das ilhas onde as condições são ligeiramente mais favoráveis.

O G. Oriental deve voltar a ser o patinho feio. Um núcleo/crista anticiclónico/a deverá impedir a ocorrência de convecção mais relevante.

Durante este evento o cisalhamento mais interessante será pós-frontal/está a noroeste das ilhas (e o ar mais quente virá de sudoeste).











---

Como mera curiosidade, lá na NOAA o GFS tem agora previsão horária. Tem péssima qualidade gráfica e poucas variáveis mas não deixa de ser interessante para os mais curiosos.


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2016 às 10:33)

Wei lá!!!!! Apenas orográfica... Nada celular.... Alguém deveria ativar alguns avisos  digamos que já não tinha um rácio por hora destes já desde o tempo dos afonsinhos Lolol






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2016 às 13:34)

Ao analisar as imagens de satélite e o metar do LPHR, houve a passagem de vários TCUS, os quais depositaram uma quantidade significativa de precipitação num espaço de meia hora. 
Nos metares  entretanto lançados, continua a presença de alguns cúmuloscongestus, nota para o aumento da temperatura de saturação, a qual já está muito próxima da temperatura do ar, 24/25, provavelmente a previsão de nevoeiro cerrado vai se concretizar.


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2016 às 13:42)

Ou seja, a visibilidade para esta tarde poderá descer para os 2 quilómetros, chuva fraca.
Também há 30% de probabilidade de formação de nevoeiro...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2016 às 20:58)

A convecção pré-frontal está a gerar trovoada a sul do G. Ocidental.






A linha move-se lentamente para nordeste, tendo as nuvens reduzidas dimensões (e, infiro eu, pouca intensidade).


----------



## AzoresPower (20 Ago 2016 às 23:17)

Sigo com... nevoeiro bastante baixo.


----------



## Windmill (20 Ago 2016 às 23:45)

Aqui pela Graciosa estamos com algum nevoeiro, e já caíu um aguaceiro forte. Bom para as terras.


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2016 às 23:48)

Windmill disse:


> Aqui pela Graciosa estamos com algum nevoeiro, e já caíu um aguaceiro forte. Bom para as terras.


Estava mesmo à espera , pelo RDT mostrava uma célula que passou a norte no Faial com rápido desenvolvimento vertical e pela rota que levava acertava em cheio na graciosa entretanto o pessoal do Ocidental deverá levar com algumas em dissipação.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2016 às 23:51)

Ao largo do grupo ocidental há alguma atividade elétrica, embora um bocado dispersa e provavelmente de fraca intensidade.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2016 às 23:53)

http://wwlln.net/WWLLN_movies/Movie_of_Lightning_in_Americas_BIG.gif


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2016 às 23:53)

http://wwlln.net/WWLLN_movies/Movie_of_Lightning_in_Americas_BIG.gif


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (20 Ago 2016 às 23:57)

lserpa disse:


> Estava mesmo à espera , pelo RDT mostrava uma célula que passou a norte no Faial com rápido desenvolvimento vertical e pela rota que levava acertava em cheio na graciosa entretanto o pessoal do Ocidental deverá levar com algumas em dissipação.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


A chuva nem foi tanta por aqui, mas ainda assim foi forte, e de curta duração, o que deu para alagar alguma coisa.
O bafo e a humidade é que está mesmo insuportável.
Vamos ver se esta madrugada promete mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 00:32)

Avisos emitidos...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPQm84Z1k0a19SeWF6LXdCZTQzbFVjZE51cTVj/view?pref=2&pli=1

... sendo a previsão mais abonatória em termos de trovoada para o GC:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1321763907848604

Isto é algo de última hora. A previsão descritiva de hoje não tinha/tem referências a semelhantes eventos.

A frente fria não tem tido muita atividade e continua a ser fraca com os ventos a 850 hPa de +-40km/h. O mesmo se sucede a essa instabilidade pré-frontal.

A imprevisibilidade advém do CAPE muito elevado que exacerba as pequenas perturbações locais.

A trovoada não é ainda um dado adquirido na frente fria que está a oeste do G. Ocidental. Já na instabilidade pré-frontal o caso aparenta ser outro mas a convecção está a ser muito irregular e fraca (porque o cisalhamento mais forte está longe). Agora, só acompanhando.


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2016 às 00:35)

Windmill disse:


> A chuva nem foi tanta por aqui, mas ainda assim foi forte, e de curta duração, o que deu para alagar alguma coisa.
> O bafo e a humidade é que está mesmo insuportável.
> Vamos ver se esta madrugada promete mais alguma coisa.


Pois... Por aqui é o mesmo, 24° a esta hora... É a humidade colada nos 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2016 às 00:44)

Há um cluster bem jeitoso a chegar às flores!







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 00:57)

Orion disse:


> O G. Oriental deve voltar a ser o patinho feio. Um núcleo/crista anticiclónico/a deverá impedir a ocorrência de convecção mais relevante.



Parece que no dia 22 as condições melhoraram ligeiramente no G. Oriental. A frente estará ainda mais enfraquecida mas a trovoada não é impossível. Ver-se-á nas próximas atualizações.


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2016 às 02:33)

Um bom espécime mas no meio de nenhures. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 03:55)

Tendo em conta a indisponibilidade de animações de jeito vou usar imagens fixas para explicar o que se passa...

Na imagem abaixo estão indicados os valores de cisalhamento para as 00h de hoje:






Durante grande parte da noite de ontem as células desenvolveram-se num ambiente de reduzido cisalhamento (<10 m/s) a sul das Flores. A falta de ventilação impedia um desenvolvimento intenso e sustentado. O resultado eram células pequenas e de curta duração:






Contudo, e no princípio da madrugada, a célula começou a ser afetada por um cisalhamento moderado (10 < x < 20m/s). A ventilação extra tem permitido um melhor desenvolvimento celular que se traduz numa cabeleira nebulosa facilmente visível:






Tendo em conta o isolamento da convecção, são certamente fatores locais a gerarem a Instabilidade/convecção. A célula ao largo das Flores está, em teoria, muito próxima de uma estrutura multicelular:






As variáveis meteorológicas atuais, especialmente a elevada água precipitável e a reduzida velocidade da célula, fazem com que sejam possíveis acumulados horários bastante elevados (provavelmente a rondar o aviso laranja) se alguma ilha for atingida.

As câmaras do Spotazores fecham às 24h. Pena. Decerto a atividade elétrica bastante concentrada seria visível.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 04:14)

No lado direito é possível ver (não é muito fácil) a linha de instabilidade pré-frontal que gerou pequenas células. A atividade convectiva na linha, à exceção da célula abordada, cessou quase completamente:







A atividade elétrica na frente fria continua muito reduzida. Tendo em conta as condições de elevada instabilidade, outras células convectivas de desenvolvimento vertical muito rápido podem surgir no dia hoje antes da passagem da frente propriamente dita (no GC) trazendo chuva localmente intensa e trovoada (no G. Ocidental a frente também poderá trazer isso como está no aviso). A orografia ou outros fatores locais podem gerar convecção persistente no mesmo local.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 14:06)

Durante a madrugada surgiram outras células de intensidade fraca a moderada (nenhuma comparável à que abordei anteriormente) que aparentemente não atingiram as ilhas. Sem radar fica mais difícil avaliar as células.

Para um resumo da atividade desta madrugada, fica mais fácil visualizar através do vapor de água:






A sul das Flores há uma zona convectiva interessante...






... mas não é severa e parece estar a dissipar-se (se bem que ainda é cedo para ter certezas). A frente move-se lentamente para leste.

Para amanhã no G. Oriental 



> Céu muito nublado, com abertas para a tarde.
> Condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas.
> Períodos de chuva na madrugada, passando a aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 14:27)

Tefigrama de há pouco. Arrefecimento irregular ao longo da atmosfera mas com um CAPE de +-1500. Água precipitável a rondar os 41 milímetros.






Falta mais intensidade na frente. As trovoadas continuam a ser de má qualidade


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2016 às 16:24)

Fazendo um resumo do evento aqui pelo Faial, na cidade da Horta, este evento está a ser bastante limitado pela localização e orografia. 
Apenas registei cerca de 3mm até agora, o que vem contrastar com o que se assistiu no norte da ilha. 
Por volta das 12:00, desloquei-me em serviço para a freguesia da Ribeirinha, a qual se localiza a norte de ilha e a chuva aí era literalmente torrencial, acredito plenamente que em 30 minutos deve ter ultrapassado os 20mm!!! A chuva era tão intensa que tive que abrandar para poder ver a estrada, as beiras corriam altas e por vezes invadiam o a estrada.
Faz falta que a rede hidrometeorologica comece a reportar os dados para a net.... Teria sido bem interessante aceder a esses dados... E há exatamente uma em Pedro Miguel....


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 16:52)

Uma bigorna escondida (centro-esquerda da imagem). Há pouco estava a noroeste da Terceira:


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2016 às 17:32)

Mesma célula vista de S. Jorge, provavelmente já em fase de dissipação:


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2016 às 23:26)

Voltando a fazer um balanço do dia, sigo com um acumulado 9.9mm, o qual fica aquém do previsto, mas, como presenciei, o norte da ilha do Faial, esse acumulado foi deveras muito superior, havendo a passagem de várias células sobre aquela parte da ilha. 
Sigo com 100% de humidade e 22.4ºc, vento NE a 8km/h e com rajada de 15km/h.
A frente perdeu altura e consequentemente intensidade, mas com os valores previstos pelo GFS espero que haja lugar a alguma provável espontaneidade local.
Neste momento, estamos na fronteira da frente, a qual deverá iniciar a sua passagem pelo Faial dentro de momentos.


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

imagem correspondente ao inicio da passagem da frente fria cá pelo Faial.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2016 às 01:32)

Tem ocorrido chuva interessante no GC. A convecção será extremamente limitada devido ao muito ar seco a 500 hPa e especialmente devido ao enfraquecimento dos ventos. Chuva estratiforme/orográfica será predominante podendo haver algumas células com reduzida dimensão e ocasionalmente trovoada.

O IPMA retirou a trovoada do G. Oriental. Não obstante o CAPE elevado, o problema será o mesmo. A frente estará muito enfraquecida. A partir da tarde de manhã a atmosfera terá um perfil mais favorável em termos de humidade relativa. Como tal não excluo totalmente o surgimento de células mais intensas (devido a instabilidade local), sendo isto sugerido pelo WRF:






O AROME também é generoso para Sta. Maria:






Pequenas células estão a surgir a sul do GC. Decerto serão uma constante pela noite fora.

---

Já de vez


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (22 Ago 2016 às 03:02)

Ao início da noite fui às Furnas e pelo regresso a Ponta Delgada, pela costa norte, verifiquei que o céu estava limpo, "estrelado", enquanto se via uma massa carregada de nuvens/nevoeiro ao longo da extensão da ilha, do lado sul. Nevoeiro no sul, céu limpo no norte. Incrível.
Desde há pouco alguma trovoada a passar junto ao Pico e São Jorge (nesta última apenas se ouviu um trovão de que tenha conhecimento). No entanto, mais alguma atividade elétrica a sul do grupo central. São Miguel parece ter menor probabilidade de trovoada; ao menos o shear é menor, e a humidade em altitude parece menos consistente. Esperando por alguma alteração do estado do tempo.


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2016 às 09:35)

Pela Horta a madrugada foi completamente a seco. Nem uma gota de água deixado pela frente! Um flop descomunal 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Ago 2016 às 10:28)

Bom Dia a todos ...

Aqui por Angra pelas 08 e 30 da manhã começou a cair chuva forte que durou mais ou menos até Às 09 e 15 ... A chuva foi bastante intensa mas de curta duração ... Neste momento como se diz por aqui já "estiou" mas o céu permanece algo ameaçador ...


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2016 às 10:31)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bom Dia a todos ...
> 
> Aqui por Angra pelas 08 e 30 da manhã começou a cair chuva forte que durou mais ou menos até Às 09 e 15 ... A chuva foi bastante intensa mas de curta duração ... Neste momento como se diz por aqui já "estiou" mas o céu permanece algo ameaçador ...


Sinal que acabas de entrar em pós-frontal e que provavelmente a frente foi um fracasso igual ao meu! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (22 Ago 2016 às 12:16)

Bom dia!
Depois de uma noite algo chuvosa pela Graciosa, eis que o sol regressa novamente em força.
Sinceramente? Esta frente foi um fracasso total. Imagino quando chegar ao resto do arquipélago...
Esperava muito mais, mas enfim, estamos no "reino do anticiclone" e pelos vistos, chover, hoje, tornou se uma autêntica raridade por estas bandas.
Só este verão já perdi quase tudo aqui pela seca e pela alforra.
Venha a próxima miserável frente...


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2016 às 13:44)

'Tanta' gente desiludida aqui  As ilhas do G. Oriental devem receber menos chuva ainda que o resto da malta.

Dificilmente esta frente despejaria precipitação abrangente. E parece que ela deu o seu último suspiro hoje da madrugada (até surgiu uma célula interessante ao largo de S. Miguel). O GFS é mais generoso na chuva que o ECM, sendo que o primeiro modela que a frente fique parada/mova-se muito lentamente para leste durante o dia de hoje.

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes e trovoada continuam a ser possíveis no GO. Mas tendo em conta que os valores de CAPE vão diminuindo ao longo do dia será preciso cada mais vez mais forçamento dinâmico para obter os mesmos resultados. Ao longo do tempo também vão aparecendo pequenos núcleos anticiclónicos à superfície (o tefigrama do WRF 00 mostra uma pequena camada de estabilidade à superfície em PDL).

Em suma, e em teoria, as coisas não mudaram muito:


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Ago 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia Amigos dos Açores

Alguém tem dados da ilha da Santa Maria? Esta célula atingiu em cheio a ilha durante esta manhã e deve ter dado "água pelas barbas"...


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2016 às 13:06)

Demorou mas acabou por fazer alguma convecção dispersa no G. Oriental. Não que isso sirva de muito conforto. Népia de trovoada e de chuva para S. Miguel à exceção da chuva orográfica habitual no Nordeste.


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Ago 2016 às 15:31)

@Dias Miguel , 11.8 mm na estação do Aeroporto


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

@Wessel1985 , és cá de Angra também... vi fotos hoje de uma funnel cloud por cá, salvo erro em São Bento, viste algo?

Aliás, 2 fotos, uma que dizem ser em São Bento e outra na Terra Chã, claramente nuvens-funil.


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2016 às 16:12)

Então partilhem connosco


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Ago 2016 às 16:20)

Certo, já consegui as referências

Foto de Fábio Almeida, em São Bento. Nos comentários dizem que "deixou cair muita chuva por lá"

in 


Em comentário, foto de Débora Morais, Terra Chã


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2016 às 16:34)

Quando foi isso?


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

Parece que foi hoje...

EDIT: e o céu estava mesmo assim, bem carregado.


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

Frentes estacionárias ou com um movimento muito lento (aliado a valores convectivos elevados) podem gerar condições favoráveis a eventos tornádicos de reduzida intensidade (de 'bom tempo'). Acredito que tenha sido isso que viram.

O tefigrama de há pouco não mostrava grandes condições para a geração de semelhantes eventos daí a minha insistência na confirmação da hora. Se e quando souberes mais partilha 

---

No dia em fez a tromba d'água em PDL o cenário era diferente. Havia uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (23 Ago 2016 às 22:28)

Faz sentido que tenha sido observado tal fenómeno na Terceira, hoje. Eu presenciei, entre as 17h e as 18h, um movimento ascendente bastante nítido pouco a sul de Ponta Delgada, que por alguns instantes chegou a desenhar, de forma pouco nítida, uma funnel cloud. Como o meu telemóvel não é grande coisa, nem sequer tentei fotografar, porque não se veria. Espero pelo resumo de hoje na câmara do spotazores, caso consiga abranger a zona onde isto ocorreu.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Ago 2016 às 10:27)

@AzoresPower  Obrigado pela partilha destas fotos ... Eu como moro no centro da cidade não observei os fenómenos descritos acima ... Hoje o dia amanheceu com sol e tempo ameno embora ontem à noite já se tenha sentido um decréscimo na temperatura ...


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2016 às 00:08)

Por aqui sigo com chuva fraca acumulado 1mm, total diário de 1,2mm até agora. 
Temperatura nos 22,3°c e a humidade acaba de fazer uma escalada gradual até aos 100%


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Windmill (26 Ago 2016 às 02:19)

Por aqui só vento. Nada de chuva por enquanto.
Só pelas 2h da manhã está previsto ocorrência de alguma chuva fraca aqui pela ilha.
Por agora estão 22 graus de máxima e 83% humidade relativa


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2016 às 10:23)

Boa chuvada entre as 8h30 e as 9h no cais de São Roque, Pico.

De resto, muita chuva até meio do canal.

Agora, a chegar a São Jorge. Já com algum sol.

Velas


----------



## Cluster (26 Ago 2016 às 20:23)

Já temos uma estação do IPMA nas Selvagens, estou curioso pessoalmente, será agora que temos um clima tropical "medido" officialmente?


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2016 às 20:39)

Cluster disse:


> Já temos uma estação do IPMA nas Selvagens, estou curioso pessoalmente, será agora que temos um clima tropical "medido" officialmente?


Se me disseres subtropical sim, agora tropical, nem pensar nisso... Isso aí é seco como palha!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (26 Ago 2016 às 22:36)

lserpa disse:


> Se me disseres subtropical sim, agora tropical, nem pensar nisso... Isso aí é seco como palha!!



Sempre ouvi dizer que tamben existe clima tropical seco como Aruba, estava me a referir as temperaturas no inverno de qualquer maneira


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2016 às 23:05)

Cluster disse:


> Sempre ouvi dizer que tamben existe clima tropical seco como Aruba, estava me a referir as temperaturas no inverno de qualquer maneira













http://fcsh.unl.pt/geoinova/revistas/files/n11-13.pdf

e... http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c...matologico/Atlas_Clima_Macaronesia___Baja.pdf

Resumo cru: São calhaus sucetíveis de criar alguma curiosidade mas têm uma meteorologia bastante aborrecida (muito semelhante às ilhas planas das Canárias). De vez em quando há a pluma tropical e o evento convectivo mais interessante (como por exemplo no ano passado). Mas na maioria das vezes vai ser uma chatice para o madeirense. Antes era possível ver quase todas as estações. Agora tem que se aproximar


----------



## Cluster (27 Ago 2016 às 00:01)

Acredito que seja aborrecido só acho que poderá ser um lugar bem ameno no inverno, veremos


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2016 às 21:53)

> Em particular, os registos da estações do IPMA na região do Funchal e em altitude sugerem que na madrugada de 5 de agosto (figura 4) e entre as 6 horas locais de dia 8 de agosto e as 5 horas de dia 10 de agosto, terá predominado uma circulação com sentido descendente (da montanha até ao nível médio do mar) nas vertentes sul da ilha, a qual propiciou uma rápido aquecimento do ar e uma descida acentuada (figura 5) da humidade relativa do ar a 2m, fenómeno que é habitualmente designado como efeito de foehn. Esta situação é comprovada pelos registos do IPMA, tendo-se observado, às 6 h de dia 9, temperaturas de cerca de 25 ºC na estação do Pico Alto (1118 m) e de 34 ºC no Funchal/Observatório, com vento de nordeste com cerca de 35 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h. A diferença de 9 ºC entre as estações do Pico Alto e do Funchal é consistente com o aquecimento que uma partícula de ar pode sofrer numa descida de cerca de 1000 metros quando a massa de ar é seca (processo conhecido por compressão adiabática seca).



*Análise preliminar do período 5 a 10 agosto 2016 na Madeira*

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/madeira-5-10-ago-2016.html


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2016 às 12:33)

Cluster disse:


> Acredito que seja aborrecido só acho que poderá ser um lugar bem ameno no inverno, veremos



Até poderão ter um clima BWh (Desértico Quente), mesmo se o mês de Janeiro for igual ou acima de 18ºc (em média)!
Também existem zonas desérticas com climas tropicais. 
Mas o clima destas ilhas é como que uma incógnita para mim... Nunca se fizeram medições, apenas volta e meia, aparecem umas estimativas algo disparatadas (nem sequer baseadas em observações feitas nas ilhas). 
Aparentemente, também é difícil de avaliar os valores de precipitação média anual, estudando a sua vegetação, pois a natureza dos seus solos porosos, deixa-nos algo limitados nesse campo.
Portanto, espero que essa estação meteorológica, nos responda a algumas dessas dúvidas.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2016 às 14:38)

Interessante temporal na Madeira:






Nada no IPMA nem nas cartas do ECM. O GFS também não é grande ajuda. Fica o mistério


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2016 às 17:32)

Reformulando e tendo em conta o GFS 12z...

Nos próximos 3 dias passará pelos Açores uma frente fria em tudo semelhante àquela que atravessou o arquipélago há alguns dias. O GC poderá ser afetado por convecção/instabilidade pré-frontal que, localmente, poderá trazer chuva forte e trovoada. É provável que hajam pequenas inversões perto da superfície mas não acho que sejam muito impeditivas. A localização e persistência da convecção poderá estar ligada a fatores locais.

A frente também será fraca e deverá ter a mesma irregularidade que a atividade pré-frontal.

O ambiente no G. Oriental será mais hostil à ocorrência de convecção devido à presença de uma crista anticiclónica semi-permanente nos níveis baixos. Não opino mais porque é muito cedo para ter certezas.

Tendo em conta a experiência da outra frente e das semelhanças para com a próxima não descarto inteiramente a ocorrência de funis tornádicos (com ou sem contacto com o solo). Em certas alturas a instabilidade será muito intensa (porque haverá uma intrusão de ar frio em altitude), a frente move-se lentamente (sendo os ventos/cisalhamento em geral fracos) e tem gradientes térmicos reduzidos. Só em poucos momentos o cisalhamento (0-6km) ultrapassa os 10 m/s. Como tal, as células deverão ser, em geral, fracas.

---

Enquanto o Gastão não fica numa posição mais favorável à visualização no Eumetsat, e tendo em conta que há inúmeros portais onde é possível acompanhar a tempestade, deixo aqui um onde há uma compilação mais que suficiente para a maioria das pessoas, complementando, claro, com o NHC (Nota: O FLOT2 diz respeito ao Gastão):

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/SAT_ATL/atlrecentvis.html


----------



## Azathoth (29 Ago 2016 às 00:29)

Orion disse:


> Interessante temporal na Madeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoje no grupo Meteo Madeira no Facebook houve vários relatos de trovoada em vários pontos da ilha. Eu no Funchal não senti.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 00:02)

Prevejo que sexta e/ou sábado os canais de televisão vão lembrar-se que os Açores existam, e que a CMTV vai ter filmagens em direto das ilhas afetadas...


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:03)

AzoresPower disse:


> Prevejo que sexta e/ou sábado os canais de televisão vão lembrar-se que os Açores existam, e que a CMTV vai ter filmagens em direto das ilhas afetadas...


Lolololololololoo já devem estar a fazer as malas hahaha


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:06)

Aqui pela Horta começa a chover fraco, há algumas estruturas verticais a entrar com algum interesse. Poderá surgir alguma precipitação mais abundante 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 00:11)

@lserpa  houve uns aguaceiros moderados e pontualmente fortes por aqui, mas nada mais do que 20 minutos somando todo o tempo em que choveu.


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:12)

Por cá já parou, o que nem o meu pluviómetro registou... 0.0mm até agora.


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Windmill (30 Ago 2016 às 00:13)

Por aqui estamos a zero mm


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:17)

Há alguma convecção a SW do grupo central, mas é uma linha estreita. Mas o que vale nesta imagem das 2200 é mesmo o Gaston.... Está perfeito é bastante simétrico


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:22)

Por esta imagem a convecção cheira-me que a convecção vai passar toda a sul daqui...


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 00:26)

Windmill disse:


> Por aqui estamos a zero mm



Por curiosidade, e não diretamente ligado a este comentário, tens uma estação meteorológica?

Já agora, falando neste assunto, vi na semana passada que há instalada aqui na Terceira, antes da chegada ao tentadero florestal/ER, ali após o Posto Santo, uma estação meteorológica à beira da estrada.

Será da RHA e ainda não debita dados online?


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 00:29)

Sim tenho, muito provavelmente poderá ser da RHA. 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 00:32)

@lserpa a pergunta era para o Windmill


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 00:47)

Demorou mas já houve trovoada


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2016 às 00:58)

Boas,

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se geralmente pouco nublado, em alguns locais limpo, com alguns períodos de maior nebulosidade. Chuviscou durante pouco tempo agora à noite.

@lserpa @Wessel1985  Como esteve o tempo nas vossas ilhas? É que esteve em vigor um aviso amarelo para precipitação esta tarde e estive vendo os registos de precipitação nas estações do IPMA do Grupo Central e em todas não foi registado qualquer milímetro de chuva durante o período em que o aviso vigorou.

Nas estações do Aeroporto da Horta e da Base Área das Lajes também não foi registada qualquer precipitação, pelos dados apresentados no Ogimet.

Na estação meteorológica de São Caetano no Pico foram registados 1,1 mm entre as 17h e as 20h.

Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 01:02)

@Afgdr , não sou o Wessel, mas se me permites, digo que entre as 21h30 e as 23h choveu pontualmente aqui em Angra do Heroísmo. Pelo menos na minha zona, a uns 4/5 km da estação.


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 01:09)

@Afgdr por cá foi um dia quente, com alguns cirros, e uma ou outra nuvem TCU mas que depois eram decapitadas aprx dos ~4000 metros, se tanto... Ao fim do dia ficou encoberto e a humidade disparou até aos100% e muita nebulosidade baixa neste momento.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2016 às 01:10)

AzoresPower disse:


> @Afgdr , não sou o Wessel, mas se me permites, digo que entre as 21h30 e as 23h choveu pontualmente aqui em Angra do Heroísmo. Pelo menos na minha zona, a uns 4/5 km da estação.



@AzoresPower São sempre os úteis os vários contributos. 

Mas no período entre as 12h e as 18h choveu alguma coisa? Só encontrei um registo de precipitação nesse período e foi na Ilha do Pico, na estação de São Caetano da RHA.


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

O sol brilhou todo o dia e 0.0mm até agora.. Houve um orvalho insignificante...


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

Nada mesmo.


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2016 às 01:14)

Relâmpagos a sul do faial agora 


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2016 às 01:25)

lserpa disse:


> @Afgdr por cá foi um dia quente, com alguns cirros, e uma ou outra nuvem TCU mas que depois eram decapitadas aprx dos ~4000 metros, se tanto... Ao fim do dia ficou encoberto e a humidade disparou até aos100% e muita nebulosidade baixa neste momento.





lserpa disse:


> O sol brilhou todo o dia e 0.0mm até agora.. Houve um orvalho insignificante...





AzoresPower disse:


> Nada mesmo.



Obrigado pelas vossas respostas. Ao que parece, não deve ter chovido nada de significativo. Acho que que não foi justificável terem ativado um aviso amarelo e o problema é que mais uma vez não aconteceu nada pelo que futuramente estes avisos poderão acabar por cair no descrédito, o que já vem a acontecer há já algum tempo.

Também os avisos de calor ficaram no esquecimento até agora, tal como acontece há já bastante tempo, com temperaturas a superarem os mínimos estabelecidos para ser ativado o aviso amarelo ou até mesmo laranja. Fico esperançoso que este sistema de emissão de avisos meteorológicos melhore nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 01:36)

Afgdr disse:


> Obrigado pelas vossas respostas. Ao que parece, não deve ter chovido nada de significativo. Acho que que não foi justificável terem ativado um aviso amarelo e o problema é que mais uma vez não aconteceu nada pelo que futuramente estes avisos poderão acabar por cair no descrédito, o que já vem a acontecer há já algum tempo.



O chover choveu. Duvido que tenha chegado aos valores de aviso amarelo.

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/55/0 (vê o resumo do dia. A chuva está no fim).


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 01:44)

O GFS modela valores muito altos de CAPE ao longo desta noite. O AROME mostra o que pode acontecer:







O WRF mostra condições favoráveis em PDL mas o AROME é mais brando:






Não tenho grandes esperanças que ocorra algo de especial no GO. Mas os modelos falham frequentemente. Ver-se-á


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2016 às 01:47)

Orion disse:


> O chover choveu. Duvido que tenha chegado aos valores de aviso amarelo.



Exato. Não disse que não choveu, apenas referi que não choveu nada de significativo, nada que merecesse um aviso amarelo. 

 Não se pode simplesmente lançar um aviso amarelo só porque está previsto chover e muitas vezes o IPMA emite avisos quase como se tivesse a jogar pelo seguro.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 01:49)

Afgdr disse:


> Não se pode simplesmente lançar um aviso amarelo só porque está previsto chover e muitas vezes o IPMA emite avisos quase como se tivesse a jogar pelo seguro.



Isso é... complicado. Sem ter acesso ao modelo é difícil discernir onde está a culpa


----------



## S3008 (30 Ago 2016 às 01:53)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um ruído certamente estranho lá fora ao que consta se parecer com um barulho semelhante a um trovão, estive a ver agora e parece que no IMap Wheater não deteta trovoada perto da ilha, estou a ouvir mal? Ou existe D.E perto do G.Oriental?


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 01:56)

S3008 disse:


> estou a ouvir mal?



Supostamente não porque alegadamente ouviste um barulho.



S3008 disse:


> Ou existe D.E perto do G.Oriental?



Não.


----------



## S3008 (30 Ago 2016 às 01:58)

Orion disse:


> Supostamente não porque alegadamente ouviste um barulho.
> 
> 
> 
> Não.



Certamente a minha única reação foi procurar se estava a acontecer alguma atividade na ilha, mas como não vi nada, fiquei meio confuso :S


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 02:01)

S3008 disse:


> Certamente a minha única reação foi procurar se estava a acontecer alguma atividade na ilha, mas como não vi nada, fiquei meio confuso :S



Isso é muito entusiasmo  A trovoada está longe, muito longe.

Já de vez... por esta altura o Gastão, se tivesse cá, quase que englobava o arquipélago todo  O _kamarada_ tem que encolher mais um pouco. Se não o fizer pode ser uma chatice.


----------



## S3008 (30 Ago 2016 às 02:06)

Orion disse:


> Isso é muito entusiasmo  A trovoada está longe, muito longe.
> 
> Já de vez... por esta altura o Gastão, se tivesse cá, quase que englobava o arquipélago todo  O _kamarada_ tem que encolher mais um pouco. Se não o fizer pode ser uma chatice.



Supostamente, vai diminuir a sua força e vai chegar com ventos a rondar os 77 km ao Grupo Oriental, supostamente será esses os valores para o restante aquipelago, obvio que se ele vem com a intensidade que está agora, ia fazer alguns estragos, pois o vento neste momento encontra-se a 153 km


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 02:38)

As células no GC não estão num ambiente muito cisalhado. São pequenas, fracas e desaparecem algum tempo depois. Já na frente o caso é outro. O cisalhamento mais intenso é pós-frontal mas há uma zona intermédia onde o cisalhamento é moderado/mais intenso do que no GC (entre 10 e 15 m/s). Como tal, as células frontais estão a ter um desenvolvimento interessante. Não se movem rapidamente por isso a chuva pode ser localmente forte a muito forte. Curiosamente, não tem havido muita trovoada (provavelmente porque o forçamento dinâmico é de fraca intensidade e o cisalhamento desfaz as células pouco tempo depois).

Surpreendente é a ausência do IPMA. 01:37 e nada no facebook.


----------



## S3008 (30 Ago 2016 às 02:54)

Orion disse:


> As células no GC não estão num ambiente muito cisalhado. São pequenas, fracas e desaparecem algum tempo depois. Já na frente o caso é outro. O cisalhamento mais intenso é pós-frontal mas há uma zona intermédia onde o cisalhamento é moderado/mais intenso do que no GC (entre 10 e 15 m/s). Como tal, as células frontais estão a ter um desenvolvimento interessante. Não se movem rapidamente por isso a chuva pode ser localmente forte a muito forte. Curiosamente, não tem havido muita trovoada (provavelmente porque o forçamento dinâmico é de fraca intensidade e o cisalhamento desfaz as células pouco tempo depois).
> 
> Surpreendente é a ausência do IPMA. 01:37 e nada no facebook.



O IPMA tem vezes que coloca os avisos é de madrugada, perto das 06:00 por isso não devem colocar nada ao decorrer da noite


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2016 às 15:35)

Acabou por ser uma noite mais ou menos animada não obstante a fraca intensidade. Boa parte da convecção falhou as ilhas. O IPMA não alertou para a eventual ocorrência de trovoada. Há pouco nas Lajes o CAPE estava quase nos 1900.


----------



## a410ree (30 Ago 2016 às 20:56)

Pelo que pareçe o *Gaston* podera chegar ao Grupo Ocidental como Hurricane ( Furacão ), na ultima carta da NHC diz que refortaleceu um pouco !


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Ago 2016 às 22:34)

@Afgdr 

Boas só pude responder agora pois não estive online aquando da tua questão ...

Aqui por Angra e pelos arredores desta cidade no tempo em que vigorou o aviso amarelo não tivemos mais que ameaças de chuva mas nada de extraordinário ...

Mais para a noite como referiu e bem o @AzoresPower tivemos aguaceiros curtos mas com alguma intensidade ... 

Mas concordo com a tua visão ... Nada que justifique um aviso amarelo pelo menos por aqui ... Já era hora do Grupo Central ter avisos mais localizados ... Por exemplo avisos para as ilhas do triângulo e avisos para as ilhas mais a norte do grupo ... É que numa extensão tão grande como há nestas ilhas muita coisa diferente pode acontecer ...


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2016 às 00:37)

Boas,

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se-se pouco nublado a limpo em alguns locais e noutros apresentou-se com maior nebulosidade.




Wessel1985 disse:


> @Afgdr
> 
> Boas só pude responder agora pois não estive online aquando da tua questão ...
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta. Nem mais! Os avisos meteorológicos emitidos cá deixam muito a desejar, infelizmente.





Orion disse:


>




@Orion, onde se tem acesso a essas imagens?


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 00:49)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mas concordo com a tua visão ... Nada que justifique um aviso amarelo pelo menos por aqui ... Já era hora do Grupo Central ter avisos mais localizados ... Por exemplo avisos para as ilhas do triângulo e avisos para as ilhas mais a norte do grupo ... É que numa extensão tão grande como há nestas ilhas muita coisa diferente pode acontecer ...



Nos EUA os avisos para tempo severo geralmente cobrem uma área de >50000 quilómetros quadrados. Sim, os EUA são um país enorme mas há que ver os brutais custos do instituto local. Pedir que o IPMA emita avisos por ilhas nem é pedir a agulha no palheiro. É pedir uma agulha numa praia.

Os avisos são muito polémicos. O problema dos avisos relacionados com o calor é a distinção entre a temperatura e a sensação térmica (e eu sou bastante crítico dos avisos). Às vezes o modelo apresenta uma temperatura a rondar os 28º numa dada ilha mas não nas restantes do mesmo grupo. Que faz o IPMA? Emite para uma ilha sendo que na realidade a temperatura não se verifica ou se verifica noutra ilha? Um aviso amarelo para temperatura nos Açores é algo muito raro. Facilmente se entra numa onda de descredibilização. Provavelmente a malta regional só os emitirá quando houver a mesma consistência nas temperaturas dignas de aviso como por exemplo na Madeira.

As ilhas dos Açores não têm variações muito bruscas na orografia como a Madeira. A Madeira pode ter condições meteorológicas diferentes nas diferentes costas e nas montanhas. Nos Açores a orografia sempre condiciona o tempo mas fá-lo de forma mais moderada, subtil e imprevisível.

Nos Açores, e em PT em geral, não há um historial consistente de eventos severos daí que o IPMA só emita avisos em casos mesmo descarados. Uma frente fria muito fraca mas com elevada água precipitável e CAPE tanto pode criar chuva localmente muito intensa como um dia mais ou menos nublado (como por exemplo na frente de ontem). Há muito fator local em jogo que é imprevisível daí que muita vez os avisos amarelos sejam emitidos com fundamentos mas com grande probabilidade de falharem. E há ainda aquelas situações em que a realidade manda um manguito aos modelos.

Há uns meses ocorreu a tromba d'água em PDL. As condições que geraram aquela tromba foram quase iguais às dos dias anteriores mas naquele dia todos os ingredientes se juntaram na fórmula mais adequada. Obviamente que o IPMA não ia emitir avisos relativamente a trombas d'água porque facilmente cairia no ridículo (eu posso-me dar ao luxo para fazer isso porque sou amador mas ainda assim posso cair rapidamente na irrelevância). Nestes casos, o IPMA não tem outro remédio sem ser reativo. Não estou a enaltecer a competência dos técnicos do IPMA ou falta dela. Mas as coisas raramente são lineares ou fáceis.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2016 às 00:53)

Afgdr disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



http://cloudsgate2.larc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/site/showdoc?docid=95&subcommand=amf-azores-2009-home

Clica na imagem das ilhas. As várias opções aparecerão.


----------



## AJJ (31 Ago 2016 às 03:00)

Pelo que li o gaston ja esta na cat 3 a caminho dos açores.


----------



## huguh (31 Ago 2016 às 16:42)

vamos ver se chega como furacão ou tempestade tropical, acredito mais na 2ª


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Ago 2016 às 20:41)

Orion disse:


> Nos EUA os avisos para tempo severo geralmente cobrem uma área de >50000 quilómetros quadrados. Sim, os EUA são um país enorme mas há que ver os brutais custos do instituto local. Pedir que o IPMA emita avisos por ilhas nem é pedir a agulha no palheiro. É pedir uma agulha numa praia.
> 
> Os avisos são muito polémicos. O problema dos avisos relacionados com o calor é a distinção entre a temperatura e a sensação térmica (e eu sou bastante crítico dos avisos). Às vezes o modelo apresenta uma temperatura a rondar os 28º numa dada ilha mas não nas restantes do mesmo grupo. Que faz o IPMA? Emite para uma ilha sendo que na realidade a temperatura não se verifica ou se verifica noutra ilha? Um aviso amarelo para temperatura nos Açores é algo muito raro. Facilmente se entra numa onda de descredibilização. Provavelmente a malta regional só os emitirá quando houver a mesma consistência nas temperaturas dignas de aviso como por exemplo na Madeira.
> 
> ...




Caríssimo ... Tens a tua opinião que respeito mas apenas digo que comparar a realidade meteorológica norte americana com a nossa é comparar alhos com bugalhos ... A verdade é que os EUA tem custos elevadíssimos no seu instituto local porque tem de facto uma realidade muito díspar da nossa no que ao tempo diz respeito ... A verdade é que a América tem também outros meios que investiu que nós não temos e por isso pode se dar ao luxo de não ter uma rede de avisos mais localizada porque tem acesso a outras informações muito mais detalhadas que nós aqui nem nos nossos melhores sonhos temos acesso ... Quanto a nós por aqui apenas ousamos pedir um pouco mais de rigor nos avisos no grupo central ... coisa que acontece nos restantes grupos do arquipélago dos Açores, no arquipélago da Madeira ou no Continente ... Se pagamos impostos caros que muitas vezes são utilizados para coisas tão fúteis e inúteis porque não investir na prevenção deste tipo de intempéries que podem causar prejuízos avultados nas nossas ilhas? Bem sei que a orografia como diz e bem tem muita influência no tempo das ilhas e que por isso é muito difícil prever algumas situações mas então porque não se investir num radar ou pressionar os americanos a disponibilizar novamente o seu? Será que é preciso morrer mais umas quantas pessoas para se atentar à emergência da questão? Somos todos meros interessados amadores no que a estes fenómenos diz respeito mas há coisas que por vezes não se conseguem entender ... e se não há dinheiro para emitir avisos com qualidade mais vale não os emitir ... As populações há muitos anos conseguem perceber as tormentas melhor que qualquer aviso amarelo ... só não tem é o poder de minimizar os seus estragos ... pena que quem pode fazer isso também não queira usar o seu poder de uma forma preventiva e não sempre reactiva e à ultima da hora ...


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2016 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado, em alguns locais limpo, com períodos de maior nebulosidade. Em alguns locais, o céu apresentou-se com muita nebulosidade.




Orion disse:


> http://cloudsgate2.larc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/site/showdoc?docid=95&subcommand=amf-azores-2009-home
> 
> Clica na imagem das ilhas. As várias opções aparecerão.



Obrigado


----------



## AJJ (1 Set 2016 às 19:19)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Vai dizendo como é que as coisas estão por aí.


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2016 às 19:20)

AJJ disse:


> Vai dizendo como é que as coisas estão por aí.


Tens de mudar para o tópico se de setembro.


----------

